# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  2 ip для 1 сетевой карты

## Enec

Добрый день. Вопрос в следующем. В офисе настроена сеть, контроллер домена, на нем же вторая сетевая карта,которая смотрит в интернет, прокси - керио. С офисными машинами проблем нет. Но недавно появились сотрудники,которые приходят работать со своими ноутбуками, т.е на работе им нужны наши настройки сети, чтобы ходить в интернет, а дома свои (про вход в домен мы не говорим сейчас, тому,кому надо было, сделала вход, это не у всех возможно оказалось,у некоторых windows xp home, да им наш домен только для вывода на принтер и нужен, это не сложно сделать). Может,у кого-то есть опыт по настройкам сетевых карт , чтобы м.б. настроить две разные конфигурации и как-то их переключать. С альтернативной конфигурацией и дополнительными ip, dns и шлюзом не получилось. На данный момент выходим из положения с помощью двух маленьких сценариев, сделанных с помощью командной строки. Назвала их соответственно home.bat и office.bat, в каждом из них прописаны настройки сети. Запускаем office - сетевушка получает настройки офиса,  home  -домашние настройки. Может кто-то подскажет более цивилизованный путь:).

----------


## Cheechako

Можно обеспечить полную автоматику, поставив точку доступа :)
Цена вопроса под 1500 руб. (в предположении относительно скромной зоны охвата и разумного количества пользователей).

----------


## Enec

Т.е. купить точку доступа, подключить в офисе,настроить б/п сетку. Тогда ноутбуки пользователей будут обнаруживать б/п сетку и к ней подключаться (соответственно,пароль сообщить пользователям). Я правильно Вас поняла? Спасибо за идею. Теперь осталось только узнать как надолго у нас эти пользователи, был разговор ,что до конца июля.  Но все равно, идея хорошая, может на будущее пригодится, это не дорого и удобно.

----------


## Cheechako

> пароль сообщить пользователям


В принципе, можно сделать фильтрацию по MAC-адресам, и обойтись без пароля (если пользователи постоянные). Если же купить устройство типа "точка доступа + маршрутизатор", получится прибор, полезный даже без использования WiFi.
 Кроме того, появляется возможность при установке новых компьютеров поставить в них WiFi-адаптер, и обойтись без дополнительной разводки проводов (это уже для убеждения руководства :)).

----------


## Rad777

Посмотрите здесь http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=5&topic=3310

----------

